# How do you sex fantail fish?



## lorzizkewel (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi I was wondering how you sex fantail fish, I heard that if they have one fin behind the anal opening it is a female and if they have two its a male. Is this true? i am fairly new to the fish section of thuis forum :2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:lol2: no thats not true. theres 2 ways i know of to sex them. 

1. males when sexually mature will have white pimples on their gill covers and along the front edge of their front fins, the leading edge of their front fins will look kind of bumpy. although some males wont show this, or will only show it when the females in with them are ready to spawn.

2. the females vent (where they poop from) has a very slight bump, the males are completely flat.


----------

